# TheThirdLight [Season 1, Open]



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 4, 2019)

*The Plot*
Alkatran, a planet where both organic and machine like matter make up the planet. Our journey starts on the brink of war between the kingdoms of Triptomus and Acrios. Acrios's power hungry leader Siless wishes to take over the rival kingdom to strengthen his iron grip over the land.

*Rules*

*No spam*
*No NSFW content*
*Keep OOC comments in the TheThirdLight OOC Lounge forums.furaffinity.net: TheThirdLight OOC Lounge*
*Do not just hop in unannounced*

*PM me if you're interested*


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 4, 2019)

Sunlight breaks through the rain drop covered window like a golden spear from above. Groggily a dragon awakens from his slumber to the world around him. He manages to exit his bed and make contact with the red carpeted floor of which his scale covered feet walk to the window on. Outside Triptomus awaits below the tower moving constantly despite the time.

Quickly he dresses as today is an important day, today he embarks on an adventure outside the cities limits. Now fully clothed in his officers uniform he leaves behind the room in a hasty pace as to not be late.

"Daxon for once your early", says a deer in his mid thirties. He sips his coffee, "take a seat kid you once see the Queen for another thirty minutes".

Daxon impatiently responds, "thirty minutes you've got to be kidding me". The young dragon had waited all month for a chance to have the honer of meeting the Queen and going on this journey and was slightly annoyed he gad to wait longer.

The deer shook his head, "patients kid is what you need". "The rest of your team should be arriving soon so this'll be a great chance to meet them", Daxon always felt like the man talked down to him and he hated it.

Taking a seat on a nearby sofa the dragon awaited his time to meet the kingdom's leader.


----------



## Snipe3553 (Jun 13, 2019)

James woke up and got out of bed. He brush his fur out as he began to put his gear on and start his day. He walked out of his room. He walked over and grabbed some water to drink and something to eat as he grabbed a chair and sat down. He began setting a roll he found and drink his water every now and then


----------



## GrimnCoyote (Jun 16, 2019)

"Hey you, whats your name", Daxon asked while pointing at the stranger. His scaly tail scratches up against the sofa.


----------

